# Surprise practice Kyu test tonight.



## Spinedoc (Jan 6, 2014)

Did well, my shikko needs some work. My ukemi is pretty good, both mae and ushiro. Did well on the Kokyo Undo. Both Funakogi and Ikkyo. I'm getting much, much better at Kokyudosa. 

A little bit of a surprise, but hey, was fun. Then we worked on some good stuff. Some different ikkyo drills. An Ushiro Kata Dori throw. A technique from katatedori, where you tenshin irimi, do a kokyudosa movement, bring their elbow up, and then simply push their elbow back as you irimi. 

About ten other throws. Including ryotedori udekimenage, One technique with 3 turns taking your partner different directions into an iriminage. Shomenuchi udekimenage.....etc.etc.etc.

Great class. A little sore. Some of the ukemi turned into breakfalls. 

A positive note, after 6 weeks, I can now sit in seiza for a fairly long time as my knees are getting more conditioned. 

On weapons, I think I have the 31 step jo kata at least memorized. Working on the 7 bokken suburi, and working on jo suburi. Except the the 13th is a real PITA. I'm having a hard time with that one. 

Mike


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome!  Was this a test for a promotion?  Or was this just a test for testing sake?


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 7, 2014)

Carol said:


> Awesome!  Was this a test for a promotion?  Or was this just a test for testing sake?



It will be a test for promotion. This was just a practice run. LOL.


----------

